# Archaeolgical Discoveries of the Cross Rail Project



## Butterfly (Mar 15, 2013)

I think this is the best forum to post this... Thought it might interest those of you into history and archaeology and also to provide some ideas to write from.

BBC News - In Pictures: Crossrail build yields 4,000 skeletons

BBC News - Bronze Age transport route 'found during Crossrail dig'

BBC News - Crossrail dig unearths forgotten London

BBC News - 'Black Death pit' unearthed by Crossrail project


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Butterfly
I'd missed the one about transport routes... the more you look; the more you find...


----------

